# Beeper Collars



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

No pictures, just a couple videos. Beepers Collars, if you hunt you either love em or hate em. Used a cow bell for a while but just recently have been using the beeper.

YouTube - Llewellin Setter

YouTube - Llewellin Setter w/ Beeper Collar/ Point Mode - Single Tone


----------

